# Noob help



## MT_MT (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi. Im new to morel foraging and started today at a nearby park in northern Atlanta. Over 1 hour , I found what I believe to be two tiny morels, but since I don't know what I'm doing I would like some help identifying. The yellow one I found was right off the trail as soon as I started but looked as if something took the top off. The second was kinda black. Anyway are these morels and are they okay to eat? lol Thanks.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

MT_MT said:


> Hi. Im new to morel foraging and started today at a nearby park in northern Atlanta. Over 1 hour , I found what I believe to be two tiny morels, but since I don't know what I'm doing I would like some help identifying. The yellow one I found was right off the trail as soon as I started but looked as if something took the top off. The second was kinda black. Anyway are these morels and are they okay to eat? lol Thanks.


In my opinion you have a hit there. Can't tell what's going on with the last pic but that hollow stem is a good sign. Hopefully someone with more experience than mine will answer you.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

MT_MT said:


> Hi. Im new to morel foraging and started today at a nearby park in northern Atlanta. Over 1 hour , I found what I believe to be two tiny morels, but since I don't know what I'm doing I would like some help identifying. The yellow one I found was right off the trail as soon as I started but looked as if something took the top off. The second was kinda black. Anyway are these morels and are they okay to eat? lol Thanks.


Yep, you done good there. get a few more and fry um up !


----------



## MT_MT (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks. Went to another park today and found a lot more  . Sadly I found quite a lot of morels today that were too small to consider picking or looked shriveled up.


----------



## Lydia (May 20, 2018)

I've found a couple of these around my house the last few years, but have always been afraid to try them. Can anyone verify they are true morels? I live in Western NY (just saw this is listed as GA but I'm having trouble finding the right forum to ask questions in).


----------



## Lydia (May 20, 2018)

T tom said:


> That's a true morel. If you're not sure slice them length wise and it will be completly hollow. False morels will kinda look like cotton on the inside of the stem.


IF i picked it yesterday and it sat out (it was high 50's today) is it still good? Or should they be refrigerated.


----------



## Lydia (May 20, 2018)

T tom said:


> Still good, you can dehydrate them in the sun, soak in water then cook. Put them in the fridge if you plan to eat soon.


Thanks! Glad I found this site!


----------

